# Computer zusammenbauen für max. 300€



## soigroeg (1. November 2012)

*Computer zusammenbauen für max. 300€*

Hallo,

ich möchte einen PC (Motherboard, Grafikkarte, Ram, Chip, Netzteil) für so günstig wie möglich zusammenbauen (Festplatte und Laufwerke sind vorhanden). Darauf möchte ich zumindest GTA4 flüssig spielen können. Ist das überhaupt möglich?
Ich hatte nämlich ein Komplettsystem für 222€ gekauft, bei dem die Grafikkarte schlecht war und ich nun denke dieses wieder zurückzuschicken.

Einzige Voraussetzung ist:
Ich hätte gern ein Quadcore und ein "zukunftsträchtiges" Motherboard.

Gibt es irgendwo Anleitungen, damit ich nicht wie letztes mal Sachen zusammenkaufe, die nicht zusammen passen? Mit was sollte man Anfangen? Mit dem Gehäuse und Motherboard? Und dem Chip? Das Budget kann auch ruhig bis nach 300€ gehen, wenn es denn dadurch sinnvoll investiert wird.

Bin über jede Antwort dankbar.

AMD oder Intel is egal (obwohl ich mich erinnere, dass AMD immer günstiger ist?). Genauso bei der Frage Raedon oder Geforce.
Auch wenn die Grafikkarte gebraucht ist, kann ich mit leben.

EDIT:
Hier ist auch eine gute Zusammenstellung. Gibt es wenigstens irgendwelche Empfehlungen die mit einem Quad-Core zusammenpassen?
http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9314857-neuer-rechner.html


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

Die Zusammenstellung aus dem Thread wollte ich Dir grad empfehlen, aber 300€ ist nicht möglich inkl. Grafikkarte, die für GTA4 gut reicht. Der Prozessor ist zwar technisch nur ein Dualcore, aber genausoschnell wie Quadcores für 60-80€, weil er eine moderne Technik bietet.

Bei AMD würdest Du auch nicht billiger bei weggekommen. Ein gutes Board ist auch nicht billiger, zB ASRock 970 Pro3, 970 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und als CPU würd man dann nen X4 965, der teurer als den Pentrium-Prozessor, aber im Zweifel auch etwas besser ist. Vielleicht kann man auch nen X4 945 nehmen, der ist halt etwas schwächer, kostet dafür nur 65€. AMD Phenom II X4 945 95W (C3), 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (HDX945WFGMBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Beim RAM kannst Du natürlich erstmal nur 4GB nehmen, das spart 15€. DDR3 240pin im Preisvergleich - PCGames 

Aber ansonsten kann man nicht mehr sparen bei dem PC, und da DU ja im Gegensatz zu dem Beispiel in dem anderen Thread auch noch ein Gehäuse brauchst, kommst Du schon OHNE Grafikkarte auf 300€. Für GTA4 sollte meiner Meinung nach mind eine AMD 7750 sein, das heißt 380€ musst Du mind einrechnen.


Grundsätzlich ist es so: die Prozessoren haben alle einen bestimmten "Sockel", und das passende Mainboard muss den gleichen Sockel haben. bei AMD sind da zur Zeit nur AM3 und AM3+ interessant, wobei alle AM3-Prozessoren auf Mainboards mit AM3 und AM3+ passen, bei CPUs mit AM3+ kann es sein, dass die auf bestimmtem AM3-Mainboards nicht läuft. Daher bei AMD am besten ein Board mit AM3+ nehmen, da passen AM3 und AM3+ Prozessoren drauf. Bei Intel ist derzeit an CPUs nur der Sockel 1155 interessant, die passen dann nur auf Mainboards, die auch Sockel 1155 haben

CPUs Intel 1155: http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/?cat=cpu1155&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=
Boards 1155: http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/?cat=mbp4_1155&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=

CPUs AMD AM3: http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/?cat=cpuamdam3&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=
CPUs AMD AM3+:  http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/?cat=cpuamdam3p&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=
Mainboards AM3+: http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/?cat=mbam3p&sort=p&bpmax=&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=


Bei den anderen Bauteilen passt alles, egal ob Du AMD oder Intel beim Prozessor nimmst: RAM nimmt man DDR3-1600 mit 1,5Volt, Grafikkarte mit PCie-Schnittstelle, Laufwerke (Festplatte, DVD... ) mit SATA-Anschluss, Netzteil am bestem mit ATX 2.3-Standard http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=gehps&sort=p&v=e&xf=360_450~362_ATX+2.3~365_83#xf_top


----------



## svd (1. November 2012)

Gerade wenn das Budget relativ gering ist, würde ich auch eher zu einem flotten Intel Dualcore greifen.
Für unter 60€ bekommst du keinen (neuen) AMD Quadcore, höchstens Triplecore, der annähernd so schnell rechnen kann.

Spieler sollten, im Zweifelsfall, sowieso immer zur schnelleren Grafikkarte, als zum schnelleren Prozessor greifen, um den höheren Leistungsschub zu erhalten.

Für 300€ sähe eine mögliche Kombination zB so aus (zusammengestellt bei mindfactory, weil die teilesuche für mich da angenehmer ist, als bei hwv.  ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

Ach so, Sorry, ich hab übersehen, dass DU ja nicht alle Teile brauchst - in DEM Fall siehst Du ja, dass svd es ähnlich wie ich sieht. Die AMD 7850 wäre dann schon sehr stark, beim Netzeil kannst Du das superflower nehmen, mein Tipp ist aber auch gut. Und beim RAM überlegen, ob bei nur 15€ mehr nicht 2x4GB die bessere Wahl sind.


----------



## svd (1. November 2012)

Stimmt ja, hab ich total übersehen, das Thermaltake Hamburg legt für den gleichen Preis nochmal 100W für die Zukunft drauf.


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2012)

wobei man aber auch sagen muss, wirklich "zukunftssicher" wird der Rechner dann nicht in dem Sinne, das man in ... 2 Jahren noch einen anderen Prozessor einsetzen kann, denn dafür muss man wesentlich mehr investieren


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei man aber auch sagen muss, wirklich "zukunftssicher" wird der Rechner dann nicht in dem Sinne, das man in ... 2 Jahren noch einen anderen Prozessor einsetzen kann, denn dafür muss man wesentlich mehr investieren


 
Wieso das denn? Die aktuellen Sockel 1155-Boards sind doch für alle Sockel 1155-CPUs geeignet, auch wenn da noch welche kommen sollten. Und in 2 Jahren gibt es sicher noch genügend passende CPUs. Da würde es auch nicht helfen, mehr auszugeben, denn nach ca. 3 Jahren wird halt immer knapp, egal welchen Sockel Du hast, da es dann neuere Sockel geben wird. Und auch Verdacht auf den viel zu teueren Sockel 2011 zu setzen, das der vlt. länger "hält", würde ich auf keinen Fall machen, falls Du darauf anspielst.


----------



## soigroeg (1. November 2012)

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten.
Ich werde morgen früh meinen derzeitigen PC zurückschicken und mich an die oben gepostete Liste halten und alles über's Internet bestellen.
Ich sag dann noch bescheid, für wieviel ich die eizelnen Teile bekommen habe, da ich wahrscheinlich die Grafikkarte und den RAM gebraucht kaufen werde. Mal gucken.


----------



## soigroeg (5. November 2012)

Habe nun meinen PC zurückgeschickt und mir meine Komponenten auf Mindfactory zusammengestellt.

Sieht im Moment so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir eure Empfehlungen dankbar zu Herzen genommen. Daher entsprechen die Komponenten den oben genannten. Lediglich beim RAM habe ich 8GB ausgesucht.

Mir fehlt nur noch das Gehäuse und Netzteil. Ich hab gesehen, dass Mindfactory sehr günstige Gehäuse inkl. NT's anbietet, allerdings habe ich auch gelesen, dass manche dort eingebauten Netzteile nicht für neuere Hardware geeignet seien, weil sie wohl geringere Kabel? zur Verfügung stellen. (z.B. für Grafikkarten)

Kann mir noch jemand ein Gehäuse inkl. passendem Netzteil auf Mindfactory empfehlen, damit mir kein Fehlkauf beim Netzteil passiert.

Nochmal vielen Dank für eure tolle Kaufberatung.

Bin im Moment auf ca. 277 €. Mein Budget war ursprünglich 300 €, für ein extra leises Netzteil würde ich aber auch noch 20 € über das Budget hinausgehen. (Sorry, ich weiß das klingt kleinkarriert, aber soviel steht mir momentan zur Verfügung.)

Festplatte und Laufwerk habe ich bereits.

Edit: Rechtschreibung

Edit:
Mögliche Gehäuse:
1. LC-Power 649BS Midi Tower 420 Watt schwarz/silber - Hardware, Notebooks
oder hier:
2. Inter-Tech Starter Case 4 Midi Tower 500 Watt schwarz - Hardware,

Wie gesagt. Es sollte halt mit der Grafikkarte und GTA4 kompatibel sein.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Also, für nur 20+23 = 43€ bekommst Du kein Gehäuse PLUS Netzteil ^^  jedenfalls nicht, wenn es für eine AMD 7850 reichen sollte. Da würde ich NUR fürs Netzteil mind 35-40€ einrechnen. Das Netzteil ist sehr wichtig, da sollte man auf KEINEN Fall sparen.

Gehäuse: Sharkoon Vaya Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks  billiger geht es an sich nicht, da Du da entweder echten Müll bekommst oder aber Gehäuse ohne einen Lüfter, was nicht zu empfehlen ist, und nen Lüfter selber dazukaufen => da kommst Du dann auch nicht billiger bei weg. Wenn überhaupt, dann vlt 2-3€ Differenz: das Gehäuse hier Rasurbo Basic & Case BC-12 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz und dazu dieser Lüfter 120x120x25 Rasurbo Basic&Silent 1100U/m 17dB(A) Schwarz - Hardware,

Als Netzteil müsste das hier reichen: 430 Watt Corsair Builder Serie CX430 V3 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware,  und wäre dann auch ein recht leises im Gegensatz zu manchen Billigheimer. Oder auch 430 Watt Thermaltake Munich Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks 

Wenn Du dann zB so eines anschaust: 430 Watt SinanPower VP-430 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks  das scheint ganz okay zu sein für den Preis, aber DIE, die Probleme hatten => raucht ab usw., das ist typisch für billige NoName-Modelle, und mit Pech hast Du dann auch nen Schaden an Board oder CPU.


----------



## soigroeg (6. November 2012)

Habe mich nun für diese Komponenten entschieden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn damit alles in Ordnung ist, dann würde ich die Bestellung abschließen. Passt alles? Sollte ich vielleicht noch irgendwo etwas mehr investieren, um keine böse Überraschung zu bekommen?


Edit:
Die Grafikkarte macht ja den größten Preistreiber im Moment aus. Könnte ich bei GTAIV auch mit einer Radeon HD 6850 zufrieden werden? Die ist schließlich knapp 90€ günstiger.

Edit 2: Wegen den 90€. Hatte mich verguckt. Hatte auf Ebay die Auktionspreise für gebrauchte GraKa verwechselt.

Edit 3: Naja, hab in Mindfactory nochmal nachgeguckt. Preise sind dort für die etwas ältere Generation deutlich niedriger. z.B. http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD-6770-Fan-Aktiv-PCIe-2-1-x16--Retail-.html für ca. 90€, ist die noch kompatibel mit meinem Netzteil?

Edit 4: Habe gerade gesehen, dass die momentan von mir ausgesuchte Grafikkarte zu den Top20 gehört (Nr. 17), die es auf dem Markt gibt. Ich weiß nicht, ob meine Augen so eine gute Grafik überhaupt aushalten können.

Man sollte Berücksichtigen, dass ich von einem Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor mit einer Geforce 6200 FX komme und daran gewöhnt bin, Spiele wie BioShock auf einer Auflösung von 800x600 bzw. 1024x732 auf niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen. Meine Ansprüche sind dementsprechend nicht allzu hoch.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2012)

Eine 6770 ist schon deutlich schwächer - die 7850 dürfte so ca 70-80% stärker sein. Es kann sein, dass Dir die 6770 völlig reicht, aber mit ner 7850 würde halt wirklich alles auf "hohen" Details in FullHD laufen. Bei ner 6770 wird es da schon kritischer. Ich hatte mal eine AMD 5770, ich meine, da wäre GTA4 nur mit niedrigen Details spielbar gewesen. Die Grafikkarte ist beim Gamen halt an sich sogar das wichtigste, deswegen ist es klar, dass die selbst bei einem "SparPC" an sich das teuerste ist, wenn man Gamen will.

Und wegen der Top20: ich weiß nicht, welche Liste Du meinst, aber Platz 17 wäre nichts besonderes, wenn da nur neuere Karten gelistet oder es vlt auch eine Liste ist, in der zwar auch ältere Karten drinstehen, aber insgesamt bei weitem nicht alle Karten, die es gibt und gab. PLatz 17 ist bei aktuellen Karten aber echt nichts dolles, denn es gibt nicht Dutzende andere Grafikkarten, so dass Platz 17 "toll" wäre. Besser als die 6770 sind die AMD 6850, 6870, 6950, 6970, 7770, 7850, 7870, 7950 und 7970 sowie bei Nvidia die GTX 550, 560, 570, 580, 590, 650, 660, 670, 680 und 690. Das sind jetzt 19 Karten, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab - da ist es klar, dass die 6770 dann in den Top 20 landet, was aber rein gar nix aussagt. Der 1.FC Köln war letztes Jahr auch in den Top20 und ist abgestiegen...  


Wegen Netzteil: klar ist das kompatibel, die karte ist ja nicht 20 Jahre alt   und die Stromstecker bei Netzeilen ändern sich nur extrem selten - Netzteile sind Bauteile, die man über viele Generationen behalten kann und auch soll, daher dabei auch nicht sparen. Wenn überhaupt, dann hat ein Netzteil evlt zu ALTE Stecker, wenn man eine NEUE Grafikkarte nutzen will - aber auch dafür kann man dann einfach Adapter nehmen und braucht kein neues Netzteil. Wichtig ist nur, dass es genug Strom stabil liefert. Mein Netzeil hab ich inzwischen 8 Jahre, DAMALS war das recht teuer mit 70€, aber es hat sich mehr als gelohnt: 480Watt, ich hab nun schon meine 4. oder 5. Grafikkarte und mein 3. neues Mainboard+CPU, und wahrscheinlich wird es auch noch für meine nächste Aufrüstung reichen: eine AMD 7950 und evlt in ein paar Monaten einen Intel core i5.


----------



## soigroeg (9. November 2012)

Ich wollte vor ein paar Tagen bestellen. Kam jedoch nicht dazu. 

Nun will ich die Bestellung durchführen und das empfohlene Mainboard ist nicht mehr verfügbar.
Kann ich statt das ASRock H61M-HVS auch das hier nehmen?:

ASRock H61M-GS Intel H61 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail - Hardware,

Ich habe versucht Anhand der technischen Daten schlau über die Unterschiede zu werden. Bei dem mir empfohlenen steht, dass Intel K-series supportet wird. H61 Motherboard Series Manufacturing - ASRock Inc.

Bin über eine kurze Antwort dankbar und entschuldigt die nochmaligen Umstände.

grüße,
Georg


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2012)

Der einzige relevante Unterschied ist wohl, dass das GS (also das, was Du nun nehmen willst) ZWEI kleine PCIe-Slots hat zB für eine Soundkarte und das HVS nur einen. Die hellen kurzen Steckplätze auf den Boards unten eher links. Ansonsten haben die beide den gleichen Chipsatz und die gleichen technischen Features (Anschlüssse, SATA-Ports usw. )

Ansonsten unterstützt das GS scheinbar sogar ein paar CPUs mehr - hier die Liste der unterstützten Prozessoren: http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61M-GS/?cat=CPU  und heir die vom HVS: http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=CPU&Model=H61M-HVS


----------



## soigroeg (17. November 2012)

Habe nun alle Teile wie oben beschrieben zusammengekauft und stelle folgendes Problem fest.

Hier ein Screenshot der Rechnung: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt passiert aber etwas sehr merkwürdiges.
Der PC startet nur, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht angeschlossen ist.

Schließe ich auch die Grafikkarte an das Netzteil an, dann scheint es, als ob der PC überhaupt keinen Strom erhält. Ich drück also auf den Einschaltknopf und nichts tut sich.

Nehmen ich den Stecker von der Grafikkarte wieder ab, fährt der Computer ganz normal hoch.
Kann es sein, dass das Netzteil nicht kompatibel ist mit der Grafikkarte und den Chip? Brauche ich mehr Watt? Oder wo kann das Problem liegen?

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar!

gruß,
Georg


----------



## soigroeg (17. November 2012)

Problem Gelöst:
Es hat ein Motherboard-Treiber noch gefehlt.


----------



## svd (17. November 2012)

Na, Gott sei Dank. Und? Wie gut oder schlecht läuft GTA4 jetzt?


----------



## soigroeg (19. November 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Na, Gott sei Dank. Und? Wie gut oder schlecht läuft GTA4 jetzt?


 
Problem doch NICHT gelöst         :/

Gestern lief GTA4 noch wie am schnürchen. Gott hat es wieder Spaß gemacht zu spielen. Und Heute geht der PC plötzlich nicht mehr an.
Ich versuch Mindfactory zu erreichen, um die Uhrzeit leider vergebens.

Der PC springt nun nur an, wenn die Grafikkarte keinen Saft bekommt. Daher denke ich, dass entweder die Grafikkarte oder das Netzteil ein Problem hat. Kann man irgendwie genau feststellen, wo das Problem liegt, und ist so etwas schon andere Male bei anderen PC's vorgekommen?

gruß
Georg


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2012)

Du hast also jetzt eine AMD 7850 und das Corsair mit 430W ? Vlt ist das doch zu knapp, allerdings wäre auch denkbar, dass Du nur unwissentlich zu viele Sachen an der gleichen  12V-Leitung hast - vlt. schließ mal Festplatte und DVD-Laufwerk an einem anderen Kabel an.

Stecken denn ansonsten alle Kabel korrekt drin? Auch der 12V-Zusatzstecker "P4" ?

Und teste auch mal, wie es ganz ohne Laufwerke geht, also ohne Festplatte und DVD-LW (Stromstecker ab). Wenn es dann immer geht, dass der PC problemlos angeht und Du zB ins BIOS kannst, bringt das Netzteil wohl zu wenig Strom ^^


----------



## soigroeg (20. November 2012)

Habe gerade eine Benachrichtigung von Mindfactory erhalten:


> wie telefonisch beschrochen, liegt es am PCie Grafikkartenslot, der hat bei dem Mainboard nur 2.0, die Grafikkarte hat 3.0.
> 
> Unsere Empfehlung wäre Artikel 44850 Asus Board.



Das genannte Asus Board wäre dann das hier: Asus P8H61-M Intel H61(B3) So.1155 Dual Channel DDR mATX Retail

Trotzdem ist der PC merkwürdig. Ich habe z.B. auch die Grafikkarte vom Netzteil genommen und auch das Laufwerk vom Netz genommen und trotzdem ließ sich der PC nicht starten. Dann habe ich einfach weiter auf den Anknopf gedrück und plötzlich ist er angesprungen. Dann habe ich ihn wieder ausgeschaltet, Garfikkarte und Laufwerk angeschlossen und wieder hochfahren lassen. Jetzt funktioniert der PC wieder. Wahrscheinlich bis ich ihn wieder ausschalte.

Nach was hört sich dieses Verhalten? Kann das wirklich am MommyBoard liegen?

gruß,
Georg


----------



## svd (20. November 2012)

Wie verhalten sich Grafikkarten eigentlich während des Bootvorgangs? Greifen die Stromsparmaßnahmen im Idle Modus schon,
oder ziehen sie zuerst mal volle Pulle Saft, bis sie vom Betriebssystem gedrosselt werden?

Das der PC nämlich überhaupt nicht angeht, finde ich ungewöhnlich.
Da das Netzteil eh einen 6-pin PCIe Anschluss hat, traut man sich auch zu, einer Grafikkarte bis zu 150W bereitzustellen.

Vlt. gibt's irgendwo einen Wackelkontakt? Verändert ein anderes Kabel oder Bauteil signifikant seine Lage, wenn du die Grafikkarte einstöpselst? 

Und wie sehen die Einstellungen im BIOS aus? Ist der Onboard VGA Chip deaktiviert, der PCIe Slot als primäres Ausgabegerät gewählt?
Und steckst du den Monitor eh immer an den richtigen Ausgang, wenn mit oder ohne Grafikkarte testest?

edit: Das die HD7850 eine PCIe 3.0 Karte ist, sollte dem Board eigentlich keine Probleme machen. 
Kannst du herausfinden, welche BIOS Version du hast? Ein Update auf ein aktuelles (momentan 1.70) könnte schon Abhilfe bringen.

Natürlich die Anleitung beachten, flashen natürlich ohne HD7850 und nur mit onboard VGA (in diesem Fall urpraktisch).


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2012)

Ich hab noch keinen Fall gehört, in dem man beim Board PCIe3.0 BENÖTIGT für eine moderne Grafikkarte - das ist echt völliger Unsinn, denn ansonsten könnte man keine moderne Karte mit AMD-Prozessoren betreiben, da bisher kein einziges AMD-Board PCIe3.0 hat. Und bei Gott: es haben ne Menge Leute ganz neue Karten mit AMD-Systemen, und auch viele User mit älteren Intel-Mainboards haben ganz neue PCIe3.0-Karten

Was stimmt ist nur folgendes: wenn man PCIe 3.0 wirklich KOMPLETT NUTZEN will, DANN braucht man ein Board mit PCie3.0 UND dazu noch eine CPU aus der Ivy Bridge-Familie. Ansonsten läuft die Karte halt "nur" mit 2.0, aber auf keinen Fall läuft sie "gar nicht".... 

Es wäre ansonsten höchstens denkbar, dass speziell DIESES Board, was Du ausgesucht hast, mit PCIe3.0-Karten ein Problem hat - das ist aber nicht der Normalfall.


Kannst Du die Karte woanders testen? Kannst Du in dem neuen PC eine andere Karte testen?


----------

